# New how are we doing thread?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fine.





















BQ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Not bad. Headed to Florida Sunday to visit folks. Ugh, flying!







CD's should help in more ways than one!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to hear.







Bq, you let me know if you have any probems with the IBS with everything you have going on with you right now, Okay.Sherree, have fun in Florida and send me an email when you get back. Gald your doing okay.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Mostly peachy. Stress still sends me back to the beginning, but doesn't last forever anymore.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm feeling good.I have no stomach pains and no D.Not 100% yet but still early days.I'm on the way to great things I haven't been this good for well over a year.Eric, If you were a girl I'd give you a big kiss cause I'm so happy but as it is there's no chance.Regards


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

jb, I'll take the kiss that was intended for Eric!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I am happy to hear your still holding strong. Stress is a part of life but how we deal with it helps of course.







Good to hear.Jb, LOL no kisses buddy.However, sounds very positive on your progress! I am glad its going well.Marilyn can have my kiss.







She works hard at helping others also and deserves one from everyone.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Smooch for Marilyn.  BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Still not too bad. Still really tired. But ok. Am really enjoying university and not worrying about IBS so much. I'm not going to mention anything about my IBS incase i jinx myself







You can take it as a good sign though







I have been feeling really down about my family stuff recently. Which is why i'm at university on a Friday night and not at my parents house. I don't want to walk back into a war zone.







I need to try and sort out my temper. I'm not violent or anything, but i get really worked up and upset about things and end up yelling at people close to me. I think i have inherited my Dad temper. Which really frightens me. I really need to know what to do about this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK-I may have jinxed myself. I have been having IBS like stomach aches all day. And had a bit of a panic just now. But, the stomach ache just then felt like a period type ache.I'm very confused and a bit pissed off. I am panicking now. help!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Spliff, Take a long deep breath and stretch. Exhale nice and smooth & even. No reason to panic. Eric told me that positive breeds positive. Negative breeds negative. So think positive about how you are doing. You made a positive choice by staying at UNI tonight. You chose to be in a non-war zone. That is a positive. You also realize that you may need some help with anger management. That realization is a Positive thing. Being aware of these type of things is more than half the battle in my experience. (The other half is getting the help and changing my thinking) Enjoying your classes is a positive thing too. I have learned it is all how I look at things. I can decide to focus on just negative or I can decide to focus on the positive and view the 'glass as half full instead of half empty'.It is a choice to view the positives in my life. I try to do it often and I look for the positives in all situations. I need to look at & improve the speed at which I "get to" positive thinking. Sometimes I do it immediately and other times it takes a bit for me to get there. But making a choice to try to see the good things helps.So worry not love. You are probably doing way better than you feel you are.  BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Email me Spliffy, honey, for some Amerimum TLC...kissy for you, and a (((HUG)))BQ and Eric... (((HUGS))) right back atchya both; you help others tremendously too! xx  ~Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

LOL BQ... we posted at the same time, Hi BQ







.. Spliff, you have another sweet Amerimum!!!What BQ says is good, hang in there!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What can you add to that.







Spliff stay calm and don't worry about all the world in one night. Its just not enough time to solve everything. I hope you fell better soon.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((((((Spliff)))))))))))







Hi Marilyn


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL Maybe we all shoulda gone to chat!







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I emailed you Marilyn.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I replied Spliff... you'll see this tomorrow after some rest... I am still up while my son searches for a kid and his band who were supposed to record in the studio tonight... calling back and forth to the worried mom... still waiting.... next step, the cops!







Oh dear!I will check on you later.Howdy BQ... we will have to arrange a chat sometime!







Take care all.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, Eric!I've been trying to read all the interesting articles that you had provided links for in your last post directed to me.One of the very interesting articles was this one: http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Fall99Stress.htm Many things still seem so complicated and, sometimes, overwhelming. Just when you think you understand something, there is another article that confuses you, complicates things, etc. But, of course, irritable bowel is not a simple disease.I've been doing really well the last two days. I am being very careful, taking one day at a time. I don't want to say I am in remission again, all I am saying is I had 2 good days - that's safe I think. On Friday I went out with some of my friends from the university (for the first time), I ate nachoes and drank beer in a pub. Nothing bad happened. Today I went to some sort of reception for graduate students at my university and I had 5 or 6 glasses of wine. Got really drunk and had an amazing time. This was my first drinking in over a month.I had a few bad gases when I got home, but nothing too awful or painful. I wish every day were like this.Thanks again for everything, Eric. By the way, I am getting closer to day 70 with my CDs.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Spliff,I have a very bad temper at times too. I am a very polite person, but, somehow, I manage to fight with everybody that I know (at least once).People are different, I am sure that your family likes you, for you certainly have many other great qualities. Personally, I like people who are sometimes a bit moody and argumentative, I cannot stand those who are always happy and agreeable.By the way, I love Monty Python too. I have "The Life of Brian" on a Criterion DVD with all the great extras. I want to buy the special edition of "Holy Grail" too (the one in which they included Shakespearean subtitles from "King Lear" for people who don't like the film -hahaha!).My favorite series, though, is "Fawlty Towers". Now, Basil Fawlty is the one who has a slight problem with temper.Who's your favourite Python? Definitely, my favourite is ex-Graham Chapman. He was the best. I laugh as soon as I see him. Not too many people like his 'style', though. Palin comes close to him.Anyway, sorry for this - it's not related to IBS, it won't happen again. But, at least, it's something cheerful.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Palin, definately. No contest!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

ok, now i am doing fine.I just panicked foe a while there.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am ok, thanks for asking.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, glad your doing better and I will see you in chat tomorrow if were there.On the complicated aspect it gets easier the more you learn like anything.Popeye, good to hear, it sounds like a fluxuation for you and you will win out, go slow and good to hear you had a good time. Keep us updated. One day at a time is a good approach. I think your going to get there personally, especially how you started off in the begining.Zay, in a hurry. LOLI am glad your okay.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I just do not have much to say now, other than I am doing really good. The only thing on my mind is going to colour my hair; you know, sitting there for two hours and stuff. However it is not as stressful as it used to be. I should have no problem with that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Zay, I get mine done (don't tell anyone shhhhh lol) every month. When I've had IBS troubles I just got up with my hair looking like you know what and went to their bathroom. Mind you I haven't had to do this in a loooooooooong time now. The girl who does my hair knows I got "stomach trouble" and she thought nothing of it. Now I don't think anything of it myself. LOL I found myself on a two hour each way trip today and didn't give a thought to my gut til we were almost home. And the thought I had was that I was hungry! LOL Sounds like you are doing great Zay! Enjoy the pampering at the hair salon!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, very glad to hear that and figured that was the deal, just figured I would chide you alittle.







Good to hear.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiDoing remarkably well. Last week was a tough one. We had our bug annual fundraiser for the non-profit I work with. So every night last week was either working there or working at home on things. Plus all day Friday and then the event Friday night. I've been eating kind of erratically because of it too - lots of take out. But not one problem! I even got ****y on Saturday and ate popcorn - I'm paying a little bit for it but nothing like in the past. I did skip the tapes Friday night since I got home and literally fell into bed. The previous two nights were actually scheduled days off so I stretched it to a 3 day break but am now back on schedule (day 47).Tonight I have to color my hair too. But since I do it in my own bathroom, I never get IBS nervous







take careNancy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I had my blood tests today Eric you'll be pleased to know. but unfortunately the woman who took the blood was clearly imcompetant. If i die now it will be all her fault. I was so disgusted that i even forgot to look at her name badge!I should get the results in 4 days time. So that will be interesting.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, good to hear and glad the progress is going well.







You didn't invite me to the fund raiser?














Spliff, good for you I am glad you had it done. Sorry it was a bad experience though.I had mine taken once from a very shaky 80 year old nurse and I looked like a pin cushion, another nurse had to come in and do it. LOLThanks everyone for the updates.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

ericI'll remember that comment for the next fundraiser!!







We do still have a limited edition Space Jam cel autographed by Michael Jordan if you're interested







BTW, I'm going to _try_ to come to the next Portland IBS group meeting. When is it? nancy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well when i die of septicemia i'll let you know. grrr...Rude. She didn't even check to see if i was ok!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

BQ, I changed salons after a disastrous encounter with a triple coloured hair last December.







The one I am going to now is two minutes walking from home and the bathroom is more discreet (in the back). I am still worring about nothing, right? However, I do not think it will be good to come home with my hair in foil paper; I'd look like a human antena.eric, I am having some trouble at my job. I feel like I am about to lose it. This shall pass, I know. However, I do not want to go back to where I was and it is not fair to deal with stuff that I do not need to. I deserve better than that. The good thing is that my tummy is behaving but my temper is about to explode. I will do something about this before I make something stupid. Like Mike says "No worries".


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, the support group is the second wensday of the month, so you now and chair yoga is this month just so you know. I will also alet you to the important doc discussions.I don't go to everyone of the meetings there as I have a group also I run. I just helped start that one and do other things with them.I am still waiting for my friend at Nike who clay models the air jordans to get me a signed copy of a pair.







But not much luck. I bet the space cell is cool.







Spliff, I hope your okay?







zayaka26, hang in there and there is no going back so you know. You will get this sorted and things will be okay. Hope you sort the job thing out soon and sorry to hear your having troubles with it. It is a good thing to keep in the back of your mind "no worries.""eric, I am having some trouble at my job. I feel like I am about to lose it."Kate said something similar to Drew Carey. On the Drew Carey ShowHe replied "yes, there is a club for that and we meet every Wensday at the bar."







Just a bit of humor for ya.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm still alive. Though i have felt sick and had a headsche all day. But i'm pretty sure its not related. Just tiredness i think


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

eric, hi. Quick question (a little bit off topic, sorry). Was acidophillus (sp?) the kind of bacteria you once told me about that is in some yogurts? I cannot remember.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes Zay, but right now so you know they have found no solid benefits for probiotics in IBS. They can't hurt however and for some they maybe benefical. There are also different kinds.So there is no confusion I don't not recommend them. Personally I think they can't hurt to try them.You need to find yogurt with live cultures and there should be a certain number on the package for them to be benefical and right now that number escapes me.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

eric, thanks. I ask because I have been considering adding more fiber to my diet (as doc always suggested). It could not hurt right? Oh yes, this fiber supplement has acidophillus and other stuff too.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nope, shouldn't hurt you. If you add more fiber in, start with a low dose and work up to the recommended dose as your body will adjust to it. This can take up to eight weeks to happen and for your body to adjust to it.Also there are different fibers to try. konsly is one of the best natural ones on the market.There is also fibercon or equalactin, synthetic fibers which can also help. Its good to get some of both so you know.MI believe most proboitics are more effective if they are live cultures and a certain part per million.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi Eric....this is my first time posting here on this topic, but since the topic is How are we doing?... I actually felt good for 3 days in a row here... remarkable! Then today when the hormones switched again.... there was this really bad IBS attack after lunch at work. Behaviorally-wise... I am doing well in spite of that. There is always some "weepiness" that accompanies such an episode... but some good sleep with help with that.I have a lot of experience with cognitive therapy, visualization, and behavior modification techniques. If there is anything I can do to help here...just let me know. I keep a very busy schedule, but try to check in here a couple times a week.Have fun on your ski trip, Spliff. (I remember you from a chat board a while back.... and just wanted to add that it's always good to seek the other person's perspective....)







Take care, Evie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:I'm doing great! I mentioned on the Discussion side, and should do it here also, that my gastro was very happy to hear that I use hypno for IBS.







JeanG


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Just back from Florida. Not a single IBS episode. Flights were no problem. Driving around and dealing with parents no problem. All in all, a very relaxing trip. I almost feel normal!







I finished "Towards Inner Peace" just days before my vacation. I used the techniques and imagery I learned and practiced more than once. This program has taken me to a level of confidence, relaxation, and peace of mind I haven't felt in many years, if at all.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm going skiing!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Welcome to the HT/CBBT/Anxiety forum Art Spirit.







Help is a good thing.







Sherree, great to hear and see you at the next meeting.







Thanks Jean for posting for everyone and sharing how its going and your experiences, they are vvery helpful.







Glad your doing well.Spliff, probably gone, but hope it was a good trip.


----------

